# A question about a firearm



## Ccccccccccccccccc (Oct 7, 2013)

I've read the state laws on Firearms (and I'll probably request more current ones when this becomes relevant), but as someone who lives in another state and may be part of a potential move to Massachusetts, I have to ask: is there any sort of formalized grace period for people moving with legally purchased and owned firearms (that are legal to own in Mass) to get FOIDs?

It'd kind of suck to become a felon because I was too dumb to read the right part of the law.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

CCCCCC Welcome to the Commonwealth of Massachusetts


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Massachusetts is NOT a friendly firearms state. Live outside Boston and other lager metro areas and you MAY stand a chance at keeping your guns


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

As pointed out above....you legally own them now? Get your LTC A when you move here, then bring em on in!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

I will shoot it to you straight the only thing keeping me in the Peoples Republic is that I want my retirement, but the minute the ink dries on my retirement paper work I will put this State in my rear view mirror and never ever look back. Why would anyone want to come to this Commie Hell Hole is beyond me. Not to sound jaded but this bastards have pretty much killed everything I used to love about my job. 

This is a DemocRatic State and the gun laws will be changing for the worse any minute my advise run the other way...FAST


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

corsair said:


> This is a Democ*RAT*ic State and the gun laws will be changing for the worse any minute my advise run the other way...FAST


 I knew where you were going with this so I FIFY. And I agree. The day I retire is the same day I cross the state line for the last time and turn my rearview mirror up so I won't have to see this place as I gain distance.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm not a lawyer, but I'm going to go on a limb and say there may be a way to get all your guns in here, and not have to fa10 (essentially register) them. I'll see if I can dig up and verify info. Read up on Mass AWB to see what long guns won't fly along with what magazines.

I'm probably going to get lold out of here, but I recall some kind of grace period.... NOT RELATIVE TO CARRYING A PISTOL. Just possession while LTC is in process.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Dan Stark said:


> I'm not a lawyer, but I'm going to go on a limb and say there may be a way to get all your guns in here, and not have to fa10 (essentially register) them. I'll see if I can dig up and verify info. Read up on Mass AWB to see what long guns won't fly along with what magazines.
> 
> I'm probably going to get lold out of here, but I recall some kind of grace period.... NOT RELATIVE TO CARRYING A PISTOL. Just possession while LTC is in process.


I rememeber seeing something on GOAL's website in the FAQ section as well.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.goal.org/masslawpages/moving_to_ma.html

There is a 60 day grace period for new resident according to FAQ. Once you bring guns here (make sure mags and guns are compliant with mASS law). Lock them up, apply for LTC immediately, and do not transport ammunition, high capacity pre-ban magazines, or firearms.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Wolfie is right...As I said before, the guns are your property, already legally purchased and owned by you in another state. You move here, Immediately apply for your Class A LTC, and then when it is issued, you are legal to "possess" what is already your property. Since there is no "sale" and you already legally possess the firearms as real property, there ain't no requirement to do a stinking FA-10.


----------

